# Hamster Synchronization



## Daniel (Nov 10, 2010)

"Hamsters give the performance of a lifetime!  A group of hamsters move and groove to the beat in  synchronized harmony."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2010)

:lol: They're about as synchronized as a group of toddlers at a zoo.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 10, 2010)

Any lack of perfect synchronization was purely due to stage fright


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2010)

That's pretty much what the US synchronized swimming team said at the last Olympics, isn't it?


----------



## defect (Nov 11, 2010)

that video made me feel funny.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 11, 2010)

In what way?


----------

